
To those whose applications have been rejected -- how about a collaboration to test and promote each other's startup prototypes? - amichail

======
cata
I'm working on a website that will do just that... promote new products and
give early feedback to founders. The page will be available at
spreadmyproduct.com (nothing there yet!).

By the way, if anyone is interested in joining me, please drop me a line at c
dot ciocov at iu-bremen dot de.

~~~
nostrademons
We had similar ideas. We registered RejectedByYC.com, YCRejects.com, and I
think CantGetFunding.com. We've also got a server available at the moment
(we're pre-launch, so nothing else is using it...), though we may need to
rescind that if the main product launches and starts taking up a lot of
bandwidth.

I'd envisioned roughly this feature set:

1.) Forums

2.) Startup profiles - list your logo, demo URL, description, launch status
(pre-launch/launched), and maybe a few other fields. Linked to the user
profiles of each founder.

3.) "Demo groups" of 10-12 startups, randomly assigned but ideally with a
preference for placing startups in the same city together. Each demo group has
a private forum and an area for news, feature releases, announcements, etc..
Each feature release has threaded comments for discussion and rapid feedback.
Demo groups are expected to be each other's support mechanism, and give each
other rapid feedback on new changes. For startups that are pre-launch, only
people in the same demo group can see what you're up to. (If you want _nobody_
to see what you're doing, perhaps you shouldn't register it on a website...)

4.) Karma, based on how many feature releases a team has put out lately and
how many people click through to their startup based on that. This encourages
people to "release early, release often", while the weighting based on
clickthroughs prevents people from adding bullshit feature releases.

5.) Location-based meetups and events. We wouldn't organize them ourselves,
but we'd have a place for people to announce their formal or informal
gatherings.

I'd like to move fast on this, because I still view it as a distraction from
our main business idea. I'd like to _use_ it, but am willing to cut every
corner in the book to _build_ it. Ideally we'd have something up & launched by
the end of this weekend, even if that something is nothing but a forum with
profile fields for startup info.

------
jward
Sounds like a great idea! I'd also like to be able to help other startups in
other ways such as coding help and the like.

What we need first off is an easy way to get in touch with each other. Posting
back and forth on YC News would get messy after a while and I think a less
public venue would be better. If anybody is interested I can throw up a web
forum.

------
danw
I saw a site with just that intention this morning. I'll see if I can dig up
the link. Other alternatives are posting it here on news.YC or on
<http://demomyapp.com/>

~~~
amichail
The problem with demomyapp is that youtube videos have low resolution.

I think this would be a better way to demo your app:

<http://www.debugmode.com/wink/>

------
juwo
Sure, then Amichail's app will start looking like Anil's app :) or the other
way 'round.

(For those that dont know, Amichail's app could well become a competitor of
mine)

